# Internet unter SuSE 8.0



## Sinac (30. August 2002)

Ok,folgende Situation:
Ich versuche mit Kinternet unter Linux SuSE8.0 eine Internetverbindung über ISDN und T-Online herzustellen.... klappt aber nicht!
Im Protokoll von Kinternet steht zwar "starting Connection..." aber mehr nicht! 
Ich denk ma die ISDN Karte ist ok, da in /var/log/messages auch Telefongespräche protokoliert werden. Mit dem Provider stimmt auch alles, daran liegt es auch nicht, denn im Imon wird nichtmal "Calling..." angezeigt, wenn ich bei Kinternet "Start" wähle!Also muss das Problem wohl schon irgendwo früher liegen,oda?
smpppd ist gestartet, weiß aber nicht genau obs richtig konfiguriert ist, muss ich da auf was achten?
Beim Systemstart unter "Setting up Network interfaces" steht bei ippp0 immer "skipped" aber das ist wohl nicht so schlimm , oda? Wenn doch, woran kanns liegen?

Hoff ma mir kann jemand helfen!
Cya


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2002)

Hi,

mir fallen spotan zwei Möglichkeiten ein:

1) falsches PW bei der Einwahl oder
2) (wahrscheinlich) hast du einen Fehler beim Installieren des INet-Zuganges gemacht. Wenn du das ganze über YaST machst, kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen. "skipped" sollte man meinen bescheidenen Englischkenntnissen eigentlich sowas wie "übersprungen" heißen, was auf den o.g. Fehler hindeutet.


----------

